

How your tech blog posts are ripped while you sleep - nickb
http://www.mikeduncan.com/tech-post-ripoff/

======
naxxtor
This happened to me.

I wrote a post about setting up IIS 6 and PHP (oh, my misspent youth). It was
split into 3 parts; except I never got around to writing the third part: the
copy-paste author made an attempt at writing it for me! How nice of them ;)

Shame it was full of spelling and grammar errors, and entirely devoid of any
useful information. Nice try, though.

